# Frame, Splash, Sabino? all three?



## CheyenneGirl (Jan 31, 2012)

this is Aspen Rain, she's an overo fill, 1 1/2yo. she has a white spot on her bellie just behind the cinch spot. and she also has what i call 'rabbit tracks' on her neck and sides. little white prints like rabbit tracks 

so any ideas? frame, sabino, splash, all three? another forum said her sister, Calico, was all three, but their patterns are slightly different. i dont think Calico has rabbit tracks. but she does have a spot on her belly (the very bottom, not the side) like Aspen.

Aspen: 

































Calico:


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I would say definintly frame. Posibly splash. Real simple pull some hair and send it in to be tested. Thet way you will know for sure.


----------



## CheyenneGirl (Jan 31, 2012)

well i would think that too, except for the spot on their bellies. when i was researching on my own, the only one with white in the bottom of the stomache was sabino o think.

[but no worries to any one concerned about LWFS, we would have them tested before breeding no matter what (though their young to be thinking about it  because a horse can show no signs of being a frame and still carry an active gene for LWFS.]

another forum told my sister that Calico was all three. is that possible to be registered as all three? or would she just be registered as the one that shows the most?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

First she can be all 3. She definitly looks frame from the neck markings. She could carry the other 2 but the only way to really know is to test. Past that you can only go by what you see and all 3 can have similar markings.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Definitely frame and splash. Sabino too possibly.

Splash is causing her large, bottom heavy "apron" type blaze.

Frame because of the markings mostly on her neck - they are trying to spread horizontally, classically frame. The other thing that points to frame is that she has so much face white, with so little leg white.

Splash can cause belly white. I am not sure if she has sabino, or if it is the interaction between splash and frame causing the jagged edges on her body white.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm with Chiilaa - Frame and splash for sure. I'm bad with sabino unless it's like holy sabino, Batman! 

Side note - I used to teach swimming lessons and one of the girls in my class's (first and middle) name was Aspen Rain.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I love her patches


----------

